# Delonghi Dedica, in warranty, faulty



## gindygoo (Jan 14, 2017)

Hi guys,

First post so be kind









I've got a delonghi Dedica that I bought in May 2016 and it's developing a fault whereby the coffee is coming out cold. I've troubleshooted it, it's definitely not a settings issue. Will delonghi just replace the machine or will u likely have to send it off for repair? I don't really want to be without a machine, as I'm a total caffeine addict









Any anecdotal evidence/experience with delonghi with repairs would be greatly appreciated.

Thanks in advance.

Charlie.


----------



## gindygoo (Jan 14, 2017)

Anyhoo lol, Sainsbury just swapped the machine for a brand new one


----------

